# Potentiometer orientation  ?



## copperhead (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm have a build on process & I'm not sure about the  orientation of the 90 degree pcb mount pots  . should the lugs of the pot be facing up or down towards the footswitch end ?


----------



## HamishR (Apr 30, 2019)

The square solder pad on the PCB is (usually?  Always?) pin 1 of the pot.  So if you are holding the PCB the right way up to read the writing the pots generally point up away from the pins.


----------



## Robert (Apr 30, 2019)

This page is a bit of a mess and incomplete, but there are a couple pics of proper potentiometer orientation.






						General Build Instructions - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------

